

Can Agencies and Startups Get Along? Secrets of the Agency-startup Relationship - someproduct
https://medium.com/@patrickjwoods/can-agencies-and-startups-get-along-secrets-of-the-agency-startup-relationship-de4ef5c582f7

======
finnious
Great breakdown of the relationship challenges startups and agencies face.
This is a beneficial read for anyone looking to work with startups. I've
experienced startup timelines, vocabulary and methods creating barriers with
those unfamiliar.

